# Flavor Monks Divine Custard (a.k.a. cotton killer)



## ivc_mixer (15/10/19)

So I bought some Flavor Monks Divine Custard. A very different, and potent, custard which I can see may have many different uses but one thing about this flavour, it is a cotton killer!! The pic below is of my wick that I pulled out this morning (Tuesday). I rewicked on Saturday.... Three days and this. 

Look, I love a good flavour as much as the next person, but wow, this is hectic.


----------

